# Enable Driver Shortcut...



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

I was poking around on the app and found this...What exactly does this mean?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

They want you to keep your location setting set to “Always” instead of “While Using App.”


----------

